# My Upper Radiator elbow is leaking from the Gasket SOS!



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everyone my upper radiator elbow is leaking from the gasket does anyone know what is causing this besides a bad gasket? The elbow is all Metal and not made of that black cheap plastic crap that there usually made of.


----------



## 94 SLC Storm (Sep 30, 2013)

94 SLC Storm said:


> Hello everyone my upper radiator elbow is leaking from the gasket does anyone know what is causing this besides a bad gasket? The elbow is all Metal and not made of that black cheap plastic crap that there usually made of.


 I fixed the problem with a stock upper OEM Goose neck


----------

